# 75% off on canada day



## yarrow (Jun 27, 2012)

got an e-mail from via: 75% off system wide on july 1st. all classes of service. purchase tix between 6/26 and 6/28. if i lived in winnipeg i'd go to churchill


----------



## jamesontheroad (Jun 28, 2012)

yarrow said:


> got an e-mail from via: 75% off system wide on july 1st. all classes of service. purchase tix between 6/26 and 6/28. if i lived in winnipeg i'd go to churchill


Anyone in Vancouver want a cheap trip to Toronto? Departing 1st July: economy class $220.64; lower berth $449.68; cabin for one $576.24; cabin for two $864.64


----------

